# Walker's Whiskey Bottle. Value??



## Newtoit

This is one we dug yesterday with a quick clean up. It's early 1900's. Embossed on the bottom;

 WALKER'S

 KILMANOCK
 WHISKEY

 1868

 Embossing is weak on the bottom.  It used to have paper labels but no longer does. Found out what the middle two words were at this site; http://www.whisky.com/forum/showthread.php?p=49878

 Sure wish mine was full with the labels judging from the offers being made in the above post.

 Now I'm curious what it's worth empty with no labels...lol[]
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## Newtoit

Base


----------



## Newtoit

top


----------



## surfaceone

*** rethinking comments as more pictures go up...


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Debbie,

 Sorry to have jumped the gun, before you had finished posting. Johnnie Walker, even in the pre-1908 bottles are a glut on the market, from what I understand. 

 Is there any glass house embossing on the base? The finish is looking tooled, though this darned monitor is not so hot. I'm gonna guess it is TOC.

 Base embossed whisky squares don't generate tremendous collector fervor.

 "Johnnie Walker is a brand of Scotch Whiskey owned by Diageo and produced in Kilmarnock, Ayrshire, Scotland.

 It is the most widely distributed brand of blended Scotch whiskey in the world, sold in almost every country with yearly sales of over 130 million bottles.

 Originally known as Walkerâ€™s Kilmarnock Whisky.

 Tthe Johnnie Walker brand is a legacy left by John â€˜Johnnieâ€™ Walker after he started to sell whiskey in his grocerâ€™s shop in Ayrshire, Scotland.

 The brand became popular after Walkerâ€™s death in 1857.

 John Walkerâ€™s son Alexander Walker and grandson Alexander Walker II who were largely responsible for establishing the scotch as a popular brand.

 Under John Walker, whiskey sales represented eight percent of the firmâ€™s income; by the time Alexander was ready to pass on the company to his own sons, that figure had increased to between 90 and 95 percent.

 Prior to 1860 it was illegal to sell blended whiskey. During that time John Walker sold a number of whiskies â€” notably his own Walkerâ€™s Kilmarnock. In 1865 Johnâ€™s son Alexander produced their first blend, Walkerâ€™s Old Highland.

 Alexander Walker first introduced the iconic square bottle in 1870.

 From 1906â€“1909 Johnâ€™s grandsons George and Alexander II expanded the line and introduced the color names.

 In 1908, the whiskey was renamed from Walkerâ€™s Kilmarnock Whiskies to Johnnie Walker Whiskey." FROM. 

 I believe the base embossing of Walker's Kilmarnock may have gone past that 1908 date.


----------



## Newtoit

I was trying to figure out what the embossing on the bottom was since the only thing you actually make out clearly was WALKER'S and 1868. I came across the other site. Based on what could be seen on my bottle it was the same embossing as the other one. After I scrolled down a bit and saw what people were offering for a full bottle I was curious about an empty one.

 Guess I have to go to work tomorrow...lol...weather permitting.[>:]
 Thanks
 Debbie


----------



## epackage

You would have a hard time giving that bottle away to be honest, it really has no value, sorry....Jim

 Unless it was this color...


----------



## Newtoit

Guess it's back to the real world. lol


----------

